# Any Expats in Castel di Larma



## Maralena (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi

We have a house in Castel di Lama 20 minuets from the coast, within the La Marche region, I will be coming out to stay during July and August leaving my husband in the UK I am desperate to meet up with any Expats out there for a chat, I will be driving my car over at the end of June so I don`t mind if its not that close to the area where I will be living.....

Maralena


----------

